# SKY RIM VS DIVINITY: ORIGINAL SIN



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

SO I hear a lot about how expansive and interactive and etc etc Skyrim is, I've pleayed, yeah, it's neat...

But for my money, Divinity: Original Sin is more interesting in a lot of ways... denser maybe, if you will... and the comedy... and some interesting other small things... like the stealth system. The decision making system... even in single player your NPC partner gets to vote, and disagreements are settlde with rock papers scissors... the map isn't premarked with where you need to go, both allowing you and forcing you to explore more, talk to more people, almost all of which have a lot more to say (and a lot more different things to say).

To me the much touted randomly generated quest system in Skyrim is flawed by being formulaic... very simple.. like Go to (BLANK) talk to (BLANK)  who tells you to go to (BLANK) and get him (BLANK) .

Not factoring the graphics, which one would you recommend if you had to chose one?


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 3, 2016)

skyrim modded the fuck out. i need to get my pc back running because i miss skyrim and bf3/4. and i have at least 150 steam games i've never even played.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

PC Gamer here (THAT USES AN F*N CONTROLLER YAH!!! PS3... that's right, I'm crazy so... yeah... step correct)... I have... hundreds? of games... old, new, emulators... all systems, all types, I also have a mac, so yeah...

But at this point I consider myself a (digital) collector. I hardly play any of those games. and rarely.

I love games and gaming, but I don't seem to enjoy playing any more. And I think about why , and it's because it's not fun anymore... I mean I still have playing games I have always enjoyed (Super Mario 3, Mario Kart... Bushido Blade... idk a bunch really... but for the most part it seems most new games, whihc is alwys the exciting thing to play... are super graphically great... and not only is it meh game play.... it's the same tired one take most modern FPSs... strip of all their fancy graphics, make it all stick figures and whatever... and you'd be had press to tell any kind of difference...

Of course the graphics help, they create the ambiance in a lot of ways, but there's got to be more.

SO yeah, for me Divinity rules and Skyrim, well, that's ok.


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> PC Gamer here (THAT USES AN F*N CONTROLLER YAH!!! PS3... that's right, I'm crazy so... yeah... step correct)... I have... hundreds? of games... old, new, emulators... all systems, all types, I also have a mac, so yeah...
> 
> But at this point I consider myself a (digital) collector. I hardly play any of those games. and rarely.
> 
> ...


i liked skyrim. i've been an elder scrolls fan since morrowind on the og xbox. i just like bethesda's shit.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

Never really got into it til Skyrim... one of the reasons I'm not as into it I'm sure people will say... except, I wasn't into Dragon Age, but I like Inquisition.

I think Bethesda does some good works, esp with graphics, some really good shit there... but... Fallout 3? You know I went the opposite way from megaton at first, and wound up at vault um whichever, the VR one... so that's yeah a lot of game pooft. And I replayed, got into it for a while... but found other weird similar issues, either bugs or just bad planning (would it have killed them to lock that damn vault?)


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 3, 2016)

i have fo3 goty for pc but never touched it. and new vegas, same thing. i wanted to try fo4 but i've just been stuck on destiny for a couple years lol.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

Destiny the weird space FPS? I thought everyone wound up hating that... I found it one of those flashy but nothing there games... now Borderlands (1&2) is a good time.






Last games I played through (simple as they are, were still somehow fun) Bioschock and Bioshock 2... Maybe halfway (probably less) through Bioshock 3 I got bored of that one...


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> Destiny the weird space FPS? I thought everyone wound up hating that... I found it one of those flashy but nothing there games... now Borderlands (1&2) is a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess you would have had to be playing destiny awhile to appreciate how polished it is and the little touches. it's never disappointed me.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> SO I hear a lot about how expansive and interactive and etc etc Skyrim is, I've pleayed, yeah, it's neat...
> 
> But for my money, Divinity: Original Sin is more interesting in a lot of ways... denser maybe, if you will... and the comedy... and some interesting other small things... like the stealth system. The decision making system... even in single player your NPC partner gets to vote, and disagreements are settlde with rock papers scissors... the map isn't premarked with where you need to go, both allowing you and forcing you to explore more, talk to more people, almost all of which have a lot more to say (and a lot more different things to say).
> 
> To me the much touted randomly generated quest system in Skyrim is flawed by being formulaic... very simple.. like Go to (BLANK) talk to (BLANK) who tells you to go to (BLANK) and get him (BLANK) .


Great recommendation. I stole it a few days ago, and haven't stopped playing since.


----------



## sevenbeforeeight (Oct 19, 2016)

Divinity is amazing! I like skyrim in one way, but the characters have....well character in Divinity


----------

